# Welsh harlequin duckling gender



## Sophiafur (Jul 14, 2020)

6 week old silver welsh harlequin duckling, what gender do you think it is?
View attachment 34068


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll try getting the attention of a couple of duck keepers here. Maybe they can give you an educated guess.


----------



## Sophiafur (Jul 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll try getting the attention of a couple of duck keepers here. Maybe they can give you an educated guess.


Ok let me know what you think as soon as possible


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They'll let you know if they can tell once they see the message I sent. Everyone is pretty busy this time of year so you might be waiting a few minutes or a couple of days.


----------



## Sophiafur (Jul 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They'll let you know if they can tell once they see the message I sent. Everyone is pretty busy this time of year so you might be waiting a few minutes or a couple of days.


Thats fine, thankyou.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you subscribed to this post to be notified by email when someone posts to it? I can be handy when you're waiting on a reply.


----------



## Sophiafur (Jul 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you subscribed to this post to be notified by email when someone posts to it? I can be handy when you're waiting on a reply.


how do i do it? im new to this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might have done it for you just now. When you start a new post there's an option to watch a post and I think a separate option to receive email notifications for the post you're watching.

It's been a while since I did anything with it so I might be wrong. 

If you get an email notification of this new post then what I changed worked.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

HI  Welcome to the forum. Is this the only duck you have? The best way to tell gender in a duck this young is to listen to it's voice, females sound a lot like geese, they sort of "honk" vs quack and they talk A LOT. Once they get a little more mature, more toward adult age, you will see a "drake feather" coming out on their tail if it's a boy (drake) Like in this picture, you see the male on the right, look at his tail, you see the 2 curly feathers there that the female does not have.









I know that this doesn't help you right now but right now, your little sweety hasn't even lost it's down yet, after it's down is replaced with feathers, it will do another molt and then it's true coloration will show (the dark head and chest of the male or the overall lighter color of the female). At that time, the drake feather(s) will come out.
For now, just get to listening to it's voice, it may still sound like the baby peep noise, but as soon as it changes, you'll know. An obvious "honk" or an obvious "quack" will tell you before the first molt.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah the males don't quack near as loud as the females,it's more of a soft bass sound instead of a higher pitched loud quack like the female.
As for the post above with the picture link,it's telling me I don't have permission.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> Yeah the males don't quack near as loud as the females,it's more of a soft bass sound instead of a higher pitched loud quack like the female.
> As for the post above with the picture link,it's telling me I don't have permission.


These danged gremlins. Can you do a screen shot the next time you get one, they need that to try and fix the issues.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> These danged gremlins. Can you do a screen shot the next time you get one, they need that to try and fix the issues.


When I try logging in I get the same thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll forward this on.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

444 - the picture was not a link, it was a picture I put in so if you are seeing a link, then yeah, the gremlins are messing with you


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It was a link to the picture. Link/attachment,whatever you want to call it. When I click on it it opens a new tab and the error I posted before comes up.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

444lover said:


> It was a link to the picture. Link/attachment,whatever you want to call it. When I click on it it opens a new tab and the error I posted before comes up.
> View attachment 34078


Oooh yeah, gotcha, that's a link for me too but it works for me. I thought you were referring to the picture that I posted of the male and female welsh harlequins.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're not the first person to have that happen to. Somehow there's a setting that keeps getting messed up where you get that message on links.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Sylie said:


> Oooh yeah, gotcha, that's a link for me too but it works for me.  I thought you were referring to the picture that I posted of the male and female welsh harlequins.


No,I can see that 1 just fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent a couple of notices because there's another issue I discovered this morning.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I have made adjustments can you let me know if you can see it now?

Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll PM him and have him check.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Nope,I'm still getting the error.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent the note up the line. I hope they can get this fixed.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

What device are you using?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent him a note.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

A Lenovo laptop. But it does the same thing on my Verizon phone too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good information since it's occurring on both totally different devices.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sylie said:


> HI  Welcome to the forum. Is this the only duck you have? The best way to tell gender in a duck this young is to listen to it's voice, females sound a lot like geese, they sort of "honk" vs quack and they talk A LOT. Once they get a little more mature, more toward adult age, you will see a "drake feather" coming out on their tail if it's a boy (drake) Like in this picture, you see the male on the right, look at his tail, you see the 2 curly feathers there that the female does not have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Sylie is exactly right! It takes a while and pre-molt, you can't really tell by behavior. But one day you will hear a honk or quack that you won't believe came out of your duck!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like I have to look into this issue a bit more, not sure what is the cause of this error.

Carlee


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not the first time this same issue has popped up.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

OK, Carlee, this looks like it's a universal thing. I signed out as robin416 and logged in in my alter. I get the same message that I don't have permission and I'm using an Imac Pro.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm glad it's not just me.....maybe I jinxed it ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL It's not you. The forum has gremlins cruising through again.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------

